# Some rare good news for IBS-D Sufferers!



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Eluxadoline/Mudelta successfully completed its final round of trials! Which means, fingers crossed, we'll have a new drug for IBS-D on the market!

http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20140204-904668.html


----------



## JonSnow (Dec 9, 2013)

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer, but I'm having a hard time getting excited for this one. In the trials, roughly 1/3 of the participants had diarrhea less than 50% of the days. So if I take this drug, it only has a 33% chance of "working", and even then I might have the runs every other day???

Of course I'll still try it, but am I missing something? Some of the articles sound like this is almost a miracle pill.


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

By IBS drug standards, that's actually pretty good. Lotronex, remember, was only effective in about 15% more patients than placebo.

Also, I would add that anecdotally there were several people on here who were involved in the trials, and just about all of them reported that it worked wonderfully. I know its not the same as the aggregated results of a trial, but it does give hope. These IBS studies do seem to obscure results somewhat, making it hard to get a clear picture of how effective a drug actually is.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

i was part of the 6 month trial and had pretty solid results. Granted i had my days with discomfort but out of the six months of taking it i can only recall 2 days that kept me in bed and other than that i was able to function at work and socially. From my research this is the first of many drugs to come for ibs-d in the next several years. We should all be greatful to know the ability to have even a week straight of normailty is great thing.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Finally! Seems like this drug has been in the works forever.

Occasionally, when I take Imodium, it makes me feel like a normal person for a day. Hoping this drug has similar effects without the side-effects that I've grown to dislike with Imodium.


----------



## njstomach3 (Aug 7, 2012)

I have been informed by furiex that i did in fact receive the 75mg dose and not placebo so i can now testify that this drug does quiet the gut, i experiecned it! Also this was stated to me through an email in regard to the release of the medication

"We hope to be able to submit our application to the FDA in June 2014. A "standard review" takes about 12 months and there may be additional time needed to assess whether or not the drug needs to be a scheduled substance. A reasonable guess might be about 18 months following submission (i.e. the very beginning of 2016) it could be as early as 1st quarter of 2015 or as late as 3rd quarter 2016; we just don't know. Plus it depends on how the FDA sees the data and whether or not they agree that the drug is safe and effective. However, we remain optimistic.

Again, keep close eye on our web site as we will keep the public up to date. Certainly we are very excited about our data so far and we'll have to see how FDA responds to the data. "


----------



## lebanese (Nov 19, 2014)

Guys please any news about this mudelta ??


----------



## IBS_In_SC (Nov 4, 2014)

This is one I've been watching. I want to try this medication. I hope its a winner. Bentyl is useless garbage.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I am sure I was involved in this and had to withdraw due to side effects,dizziness and nausea,I think. It wasnt that great for me but I may have been on Placebo for all I know.

I simply cannot forego medication for a day without horrendous pain and eventually Diarrhoea.

I am more hopeful for Lexicon's IBS drug but I am not sure if it will ever see the light of day.Hope it will of course.


----------

